# 97 200sx Se-r



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey I just wanted to know what some of you B14(95-99) 200SX SE-R owners did to your rides. I'm lookin' into getting a 97 200SX SE-R and I was wondering what kinda mods and 1/4 mile times you had. I've already picked out some wheels & tires, and exhaust and header, and ignition. What kinda throttle body, cam shafts, and cylinder heads did u use. And did any of you use forced induction or nitrous? Just wanted to ask some experienced owners for some guidance. Oh, and this would be my day-to-day car. I'm 16 and I wouldn't want it up on blocks for days. I don't want a ricer, I just want a clean looking day to day with some real racing potential.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

You don't really need to switch your t/b unless you are rich and have nothing else to swap. I believe it wouldn't give you hardly any power. I know the reccomended swap is to get JWT s3's or s4 cams. I recently swapped my stock intake cam with a 1991 se-r intake cam. It made a big difference, and I got it for $80. I would recommend this if you are just starting out.


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

My upgrades to my 200SX SE-R include Stillen CAI ( I did not know about Place Racing back then), Stillen headers, Greddy exhaust, JWT S3 cams and JWT ECU w/S3 program. I did it all in that same order. Not sure what my 1/4 mile time is now, but I can spank my friends GSR and his 1/4 mile time is 15.7. 
My first time at Englishtown was 16.1 with the car completely stock. 
http://www.se-r.net/about/200sx/scc/july97/july.html

I was going for this same setup. Hopefully I will have time soon to get a new 1/4 mile time. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Ya, I've been looking at all the nissan sites at the 200SX project cars. I haven't really seen 1/4 mile times yet. So that order is best to go in? Is there any one of those that shows better results?


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with that setup for the most part, only I am going to get my lowering springs, then some HotShot Headers, and finally cam swap, followed up with an ECU upgrade. Headers give you the most gain, and it is always good to change your entire "breathing" system before working on internals. If you want to go all out and get awesome cams, you should go for some JWT C1 or C3 cams. These boost power even more than the s3's/s4's. The downside to this is that you have to change most of your internals I believe. Springs, retainers and whatnot, correct?

Ju§tin


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

The biggest difference I felt was when the S3 cams and the JWT ECU were installed. Maybe it was cause I did them at the same time. I'm not sure if that was the best order to go in. I was just following in SCC's steps. But how ever you get there, the result is amazing... no speed limiter... I've hit 130 so far. Rev to 7700 and when you shift to the next gear you're in the fat part of your powerband. 1st to second spins and 2nd to 3rd jumps, it might even chirp if I upgrade the stock clutch.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

The best cams are the JWT c3s, but do require changing everything and are very expensive(but worth it I guess). The main thing is leave the stock throttle body and ignition. They will work fine for your purposes.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, I know my friends car gained around 4 horsepower from an RC throttle body after he finished most of the bolt-ons. It was practically the last thing he did though. I have arospeed plug wires and BLECH they suck ass. Boosted power, but my idle is like a whore in cocaine withdrawal!!!  is the face I make when sitting at a stoplight. Get some MSD wires or Magnecor. I hear these are the best. NO AROSPEED!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

adampeshek said:


> *I was wondering what kinda mods and 1/4 mile times you had. I've already picked out some wheels & tires, and exhaust and header, and ignition. What kinda throttle body, cam shafts, and cylinder heads did u use. And did any of you use forced induction or nitrous? Oh, and this would be my day-to-day car. I'm 16 and I wouldn't want it up on blocks for days. I don't want a ricer, I just want a clean looking day to day with some real racing potential. *


The stock throttle body works fine on an SE-R. No need to upgrade it. JWT S3 cams work well. My 93 NX2000 with a JWT POP Charger, ECU, S3 cams, Hotshot Header, exhaust, and lightened flywheel made 149whp. The cars make ~120whp stock.

If you'd like to see the potential of this car there are many cars that have the stock motor with aftermarket turbo kits. Here's some info on my 95 200SX SE-R Turbo:
http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/index.html

Good luck!


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Like I said earlier, do it when you are finished with the stuff boosterwitch stated, and if you are still mod-hungry. Right now I'm looking into one of those stage two intake manifolds from www.o2induction.com. These look pretty phat, and they remove the EGR from the USDM motors I've heard. Anyone know about these?

Ju§tin


----------

